# Middle School :/



## Renteura (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes. I'm going to Middle School in a few weeks, and I wanted to know what to expect and how to go through the first day and stuff. Especially Gym. XD


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 18, 2008)

it won't be any harder than last year was

assuming, of course, you're still in the same school


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't worry. From my experience, it isn't very different from before.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 18, 2008)

middle school kind of sucks at first because all of a sudden there's this freaking social ladder fucking all your friendships up but you get used to it


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 18, 2008)

Middle school was perfectly fine for me. Many of my teachers were idiots, but that's a local problem, a constant problem for some, and I had some really cool teachers too. Different from elementary in many respects, but shouldn't be hard to get used to.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 18, 2008)

I've been through with middle school and I have to say that it shouldn't be too bad. But you should remember some stuff:
1. Write down your locker numbers in a safe place in case you forget them. 
2. If they're not in the same grade as you, you aren't going to see them much.
3. Middle school is a time for adapting to the high school atmosphere. There may be some things different, but if you just do your best and keep your cool, you should easily make it through. 
4. There are no play sets and swings here. Only basketball hoops and a track. 
5. Get ready to run the mile (and other fitness testing things)
6. You will probably have to wear a PE uniform when you get in PE. It doesn't matter how ugly it is. Just wear it when you have to and wash it at the end of the week.

I'm not sure how many of these things will apply to you because I only went to one middle school. I tried to make it useful as possible.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 18, 2008)

Just remember that people are dicks and tend to care most about the social ladder of one's classmates in middle school.  Don't let it bother you.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 18, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli and shiny jiggly speak the truth. It was the same way for me, anyway. People who used to be nice to you might start being total asses. It happened to me. It's sad, but there will probably be many new people you don't even know yet there, and you'll find a crowd of people you click with if you try. :]

I'm assuming you're going from an elementary school where you're in the same class all day to a school where you'll have to switch classes. That can be hard at first, especially if they've got you running all over the building, but it'll be second nature after the first week or two. Also you might be surprised at how many people there are compared to elementary, but that too will become normal after time. It'll be different at first, but you'll learn to adjust. :]


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 18, 2008)

Besides what the rest have said:

Be prepared for the other kids to cuss all the time and not pay attention in class.


----------



## Valor (Aug 18, 2008)

Middle school sucked for me until I was in the eighth grade, where I became ridiculously famous. I retained that fame even to graduation of high school.

It's a matter of finding the right clique and hopefully a friend or three you will retain for a good time.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, yeah. I went into middle school never having said a bad word in my life, and by the end of the first semester I had the sailor-mouth I have today. :p


----------



## Iceon (Aug 18, 2008)

I had a tough time in Middle School adjusting to having to shower more frequently. In Elementary, mainly 3rd and 4th grade, my parents told me that I only needed to shower once a week, and I'd be just fine. In 5th grade, I went by the same theory (Not gewd) as so in 6th grade. In 7 grade... >.>

My worst points in middle school were mainly procrastination and personal hygiene. So if you haven't already overcome those problems, you may want to work on them, then.

Otherwise, aside from 'meaner' or 'stricter' teachers, you should be alright.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 18, 2008)

Adding on to what Iceon says, you'll also start getting acne and shit like that soon, so wash your face like a nazi as a preemptive strike, or you'll think bah I don't need to do that and then get fucked over for two years like me.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 18, 2008)

In fourth grade - the last year of lower school for us - these two kids often hung out together. Well, actually, only occasionally, because they had a friend in common. One these two guys was my former best friend (former because he doesn't go to my school anymore, not because we got in a fight or anything) who liked anime, pokemon, and playing video games, and he rarely if ever brushed his teeth. The other one was an athletic guy, a big basketball and football player, who liked rap music and had this awesome fro.

Then in fifth grade - the first year of middle school - they never hung out at all, despite still having that same friend in common. First guy lost almost all his friends except for me and one or two other kids, the second guy started dating all these girls, and only hanging out with the cool kidz who wear Abercrombie/Hollister/American Eagle/Aeropostale polos and spray stuff with Axe. (don't get me wrong, he's a nice and funny guy he is just totally Preppy McPrepperson now) Anyway, it was once remarked, not even a year later, that it was very difficult to believe that these two were ever friends. 

MIDDLE SCHOOL FOR YA.

Not that MS is all bad, in many ways it's better than elementary/lower school and sixth and seventh grade totally rocked (I am hoping eighth grade does the same) so you know.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 18, 2008)

More hygiene tips, based on what others have said:

- Wear deodorant. Every day. A good number of young middle schoolers do not yet realize they they have terrible BO, and it makes riding the bus home with them every afternoon not so fun.
- Axe is not a substitute for showering.
- Axe is not a substitute for air freshener.
- Axe is just not very nice. I prefer Old Spice myself.

I guess this stuff is more about 'reaching that age', but still. :V Even if you do do all of these things, a good number of your classmates aren't going to, and even though you probably won't realize it until you're older, it helps to be considerate.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 18, 2008)

Erm... It's not that bad, really. It's pretty much like elementary school, except with harder work and older people. People used to make fun of me a lot in elementary school, but they mellowed out in middle school, good thing. They got nicer instead of meaner in my case. But what do I know? I barely paid attention to anything social (like cliques and all that fun stuff. Totally ignored it all, I was completely unaware of any social ladder) and mostly just focused on my work. Did the same in elementary school and I'm doing the same right now in high school.

And you'll be surprised, when you get out of middle school, you'll find yourself a completely different person then when you came in. Happened to me.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 19, 2008)

today was my first day and yes i did get lost,at my school we have maps all over the place


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 19, 2008)

It's different, but not in a bad way. Gym is basically the same as before, but you have to wear a uniform probably. Don't worry, you'll get used to the locker room in just a few days. And you'll get used to your schedule real fast, too. Just try and do your best to figure everything out, and if you need help with anything ask the teachers.

I survived 6th grade, if that makes you feel better. ;D


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 19, 2008)

Middle school isn't that bad. I survived three years of it without dying. A tip: get a map. You'll need it.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 20, 2008)

Middle school... wasn't that bad, in my case. Just do the work basically and know who you're real friends are I guess. And getting a map helps. Or if you're school has an open house before school officially starts, see if you can go to it and get a lay of the land.

Hope I've helped, just remember middle school's not forever.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 20, 2008)

I actually loved middle school. My classes were really easy, I hardly had any homework, and I generally had fun. (Although the way we had assigned seats at lunch was really unnecessary and stupid, but hopefully it won't be that way at your school.)

On my first day of middle school I had trouble figuring out how to open my locker, but luckily there was a girl in eighth grade beside me who gave me help, so if you get confused too just ask someone. :) Middle school is rather different from elementary school, but I imagine you'll like that you get more freedom. No recess though. :(


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 20, 2008)

Mirry said:


> No recess though. :(


HAH SUCKERS we still have recess! For the same amount of time as in Lower School! Zeta Reticuli - 1, Miry - 0. 

ONLY it's not really the same because back in Lower School recess was awesome because we were the Mega Scouts and we went around gathering "stinkbombs" and we did some "mega-battling" and we also did some "annoying the fourth graders" and also "pretending the memorial on the football field is a interplanetary portal" and we had a fair bit of "getting in trouble". 

In middle school recess, however, we have to go play on the shitty playground that smells like shit (and is shit). Nowadays, all our recess consists of is "socializing" and "playing sports" and "complaining about how boring recess is". Or if you're a nerd it can also consist of "playing the Naruto trading card game".

I mean seriously, who _does_ that? Especially when they could be... uh... doing something else? Something that's awesome? Pfft, losers. >(




(just so you know I'm just being nostalgic, middle school is just as good as lower school but in completely different ways)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 20, 2008)

You know, my 5th grade teacher told me to savor recess since we didn't get it in middle school, but when I went to middle school, I found I did not miss recess at all. It was replaced with study hall, and I found I liked getting things done. Kind of lame that I had no such thing in 9th and 10th grades, but then I got off-periods. :D


----------



## spaekle (Aug 20, 2008)

I remember when some middle schoolers came to my elementary school to tell us all about middle school before we went. I asked if there was a playground, and they looked at me like I was a dork. 

Playgrounds are still fun, man. :(


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

I moved to a new state when I entered middle school so I pretty much never talked or paid attention to social stuff. It was strange to me to remember all my classes and stuff at first, because I was used to being in one class all day. I really didn't (and don't actually) like that system.

*nutcase* :D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 20, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I remember when some middle schoolers came to my elementary school to tell us all about middle school before we went. I asked if there was a playground, and they looked at me like I was a dork.
> 
> Playgrounds are still fun, man. :(


Let's just say video games caught on with me at an early age. :p


----------



## Mirry (Aug 20, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> HAH SUCKERS we still have recess! For the same amount of time as in Lower School! Zeta Reticuli - 1, Miry - 0.


Yeahh but like link008, I did have a study hall for half an hour each day. ;) It was quite useful... since as I mentioned before, I didn't get a whole lot of homework so what little I did have I could finish easily in study hall. And still have time to play cards with my classmates. XD


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 20, 2008)

ARGH. FINE. You win this time. Now the score is tied, 1-1. 

I'll get you back, Mirry. Just you wait. I'm determined to win this round!


----------



## turbler (Aug 21, 2008)

try not to piss people off  even if their total idiots who are reaaaally annoying just try not to make tooo many enemies or snap when an army of annoying people start to drown you as far as teachers, ratemyteacher.com
gives you a good idea, just hope you don't get a psycho. 
maybe it's just me... but still I haven't FINISHED middle school this coming year is my last so um... yah that's pretty much it.


----------



## Meowzie-chan (Aug 21, 2008)

Good. Freaking. Luck. Middle School was living hell for me, the guidance counslers didn't do any good, the teachers didn't bother punishing the guys, who have probably dropped out of our high school by now, when they were being total bloddy arses towards me (and mostly me), and half of my freinds hated me by the end of eighth grade. Thank Arceus I'm out of there. Hopefully, with any luck, you aren't anywhere in Vermont, USA, because the school system here doesn't do any help for kids who have trouble fitting in, but aren't fully 'disabled'. Yeah, I went there.


----------

